# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailands Nachbarländer > Kambodscha >  führerschein

## frank_rt

hallo. weiß hier jemand ob ich in 
kambotscha mit dem thaiführerschein fahren kann.
oder brauche ich den deutschen internationalen führerschein.
für anrworten danke ich euch frank

----------


## pit

Normalerweise ist es so, dass wenn Du im Ausland ein Auto fahren möchtest, Du den Führerschein des entsprechenden Landes benötigst, oder einen internationalen Führerschein, der von dem Land, in dem Du fahren möchtest, anerkannt wird!

Ein internationaler Führerschein ist immer nur gültig im Zusammenhang mit dem Führerschein des Landes, welches diesen ausgestellt hat!

 ::

----------


## schorschilia

Lies einmal diesen Blog; ( auch die Komentare unten ) 


> Als ich das erste mal vor 2 Jahren nach Kambodscha kam, hab ich vorher bei der kambodschanischen Botschaft in Berlin angefragt, welche Fahrlizenz ich benötige zum fahren eines Mopeds und eines Autos. Ich bekam eine schriftliche Nachricht, dass der deutsche europäische Führerschein benötigt wird.


Wenn man dem Blogschreiber glauben schenken kann; reicht ein gültiger EU-Führerschein.

http://www.kambodscha.don-kong.com/2...rspolizei.html

----------


## schiene

@frank
Ich habe mal in einem anderen Forum nach gefragt.
2 Fragen:
1.Dürfen Thais mit dem thail.Führerschein z.b.in Laos oder Kambodscha Auto fahren?
2.Dürfen "Farangs" welchen einen thail.Führerschein aber keinen internat.haben z.b.in Laos oder Kambodscha fahren?

Antworten:
"der "neue" thailändische Führerschein gilt in allen Asean-Staaten, seit 1. 1. 2015 auch in China, Japan und noch einem dritten Land.
(Asean plus drei oder so ähnlich)
Selbst erlebt: auf Bali gelten nur dort ausgestellte Führerscheine, Urlauber bekommen ihn problemlos für eine gewisse (Urlaubs-) Zeit.
Mein thailändischer wurde bei einer Kotrolle akzeptiert, der mitreisende Kumpel (Schweizer) mußte blechen, da der Schweizer, incl. internationalem Führerschein nicht ausreichte/anerkannt wurde. Und das schon vor fünf Jahren."

Auch Malaysia erkennt bei nichtthailändern den thailändischen Führerschen an!

----------


## frank_rt

ich danke allen die geantwortet haben.
 ::

----------

